# Outback seat upgrade suggestions



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I have 2011 outback I am wanting to upgrade the seat read some things on line anyone have one of those gts expedition seats? Or has anyone ever tried putting a stadium seat in a outback? The stock seat is fine for a couple of hours but after 5 or 6 hours the back starts to hurt not really the bum. The gts seems like it has a solid back support and plenty of cushion for the tushy. But for around 200 bucks is there any kind of seat available for the outback that is in the PA? Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Hobart said:


> I have 2011 outback I am wanting to upgrade the seat read some things on line anyone have one of those gts expedition seats? Or has anyone ever tried putting a stadium seat in a outback? The stock seat is fine for a couple of hours but after 5 or 6 hours the back starts to hurt not really the bum. The gts seems like it has a solid back support and plenty of cushion for the tushy. But for around 200 bucks is there any kind of seat available for the outback that is in the PA? Any suggestions would be appreciated


I have a 2011 Outback too and have considered the same seat as well. I'm still using the stock seat too. It sucks and I've spent up to 12 hours at a time in it, but I probably won't upgrade at this point. I am curious to see the responses though.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The seat is my biggest complaint about my outback. You know, it never once occurred to me to upgrade the thing. I will have to checkout the GT Series.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you have a seat to upgrade....hahaha! I was looking at some tree stand seats and looking at a way to incorporate them into a yak seat...I don't have a sewing machine though (ooops did I say that)!!! I've even thought about making a seat out of thick gauge PVC and using some type of material like on a trampoline.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an older outback, came with a surf to summit seat when I bought it used and it is super comfortable.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Skwoosh Big Catch

http://www.skwoosh.com/product/BC1204.html


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would like to see something that has about 2" of space between my butt and the bottom of the seat. That way I can dry out and not stew in the water as it meanders toward the scuppers in the seat.


----------



## fishnbuds (Nov 1, 2011)

I found a cheap solution with a foam stadium seat I got from academy for $5. East to stow and closed cell foam. I may go back and get one more. It helps my but the most.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

fishnbuds said:


> I found a cheap solution with a foam stadium seat I got from academy for $5. East to stow and closed cell foam. I may go back and get one more. It helps my but the most.


Do you have a pic of how you installed it or how you keep it in place?


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Skwoosh Big Catch
> 
> http://www.skwoosh.com/product/BC1204.html


That is some lumbar support right there my friend!


----------



## fishnbuds (Nov 1, 2011)

Hobart - ck this link: http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...een&N=933739043&Ntt=foam+seat+cushion&Ntk=All


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hobart did you ever decide on a Seat?


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Hobart did you ever decide on a Seat?


Yes I went with the gts expedition. It is ok plenty back support but it cuts into my sides. I am in the market for a pa 14 2013 or newer only way I think I am gonna be happy with the seat. I love the outback wish Hobie would come out with a stadium seat for it.


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Have the hobie inflatable seat pad in my revo. Had the same issues as you and this eliminated it.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

my suggestion is to buy either a Jackson seat or a freedom hawk seat. With just a little modification you can have a comfortable, DRY, elevated seat. I used a stadium chair from Academy on my Revo13. The jackson/freedom hawk seat are just a little too wide for the revo but I've seen them on Outbacks before


----------

